# Chattooga County



## WildBuck (Oct 18, 2009)

Any reports? I hunted Simms mountain Thursday & Friday. I saw 5 does ( 2 small ones 9: 15 & a Momma with two that had spots 11:40 ) in the pouring down rain Thursday and killed a doe Friday with the M/L. I am seeing some territory rubs and scrapes but have saw no horns. Looks like a good acorn crop this year.


----------



## Roger T (Oct 18, 2009)

i hunt floyd,chattooga counties & havnt had any luck except a 4 pt i let walk.its been realy slow and i beleive its due to to much hunting pressure on  & around my club.everywhere i go i see acorns all over the ground, i also found a fresh rub line yesturday so you know they're gettin ready.   good huntin


----------



## MRH (Oct 19, 2009)

Roger T said:


> i hunt floyd,chattooga counties & havnt had any luck except a 4 pt i let walk.its been realy slow and i beleive its due to to much hunting pressure on  & around my club.everywhere i go i see acorns all over the ground, i also found a fresh rub line yesturday so you know they're gettin ready.   good huntin



I hunt a club just north of summerville but didn't go there this weekend as it's usually pretty packed for the opener. Word was acorns EVERYWHERE.  Plus our food plots have gone nuts with the rain all summer.  Difficult to pattern them right now with so much food to choose from.


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 19, 2009)

I predict a good year for deer................bad year for hunters. There's so much hard mast this year the deer won't have to travel at all for food. I saw the same doe twice this weekend and didn't hear many gunshots at all for opening weekend. Maybe the cold weather will help make the leaves turn loose in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Roger T (Oct 26, 2009)

i got a doe with my bow sunday morning at 8:40. hows yalls huntin been?


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 27, 2009)

how long till rut this year guys?


----------



## xhunterx (Nov 5, 2009)

hunted taylors ridge this morning, perfect weather, lots of acorns and leaves finally falling. didn't see any deer but of course had turkeys all around me.


----------



## Roger T (Nov 7, 2009)

went this morning & didnt see anything but dogs all mornin
long. ive got to find some property to lease.


----------



## warrior21 (Nov 11, 2009)

Fullerton rd. Saw 2 spikes this a.m. Just passed on a small 8 that came by while I was reading forums on my phone! No does, I need some meat!


----------



## warrior21 (Nov 13, 2009)

Since Wed. Morning I've seen 5 different bucks and a doe. No chasing but it won't be long!


----------



## warrior21 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Fullerton rd*

I got the chance to hunt from last Wed till today. Seen 7 different bucks and 10 does. First couple of days bucks were just cruising, but last 2 days I actually started seeing small bucks chasing. Hocks on a couple were starting to turn. Next 2 to 3 weeks should be fun.


----------



## cathooker (Nov 16, 2009)

Last week of November and the first week of Dec. be in the woods and pray for cold weather.


----------



## MRH (Nov 23, 2009)

*11/22/09 - Deer moving . . .*

. . hunted the rain yesterday evening on a lease in Chattooga.  Had four does in a food plot for 30 min's before dark.  They weren't antsy, no bucks trailing or chasing.  Probably still a week or so from prime time imo.


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 23, 2009)

Two weeks ago, I had bucks running does hard where I hunt, but since then I haven't hardly seen a deer. Maybe the weather has em messed up. Supposed to be colder this weekend, should make em move a little more. Shot a 9 pointer running a doe hard 2 weeks ago, his neck wasn't swelled up really and his tarsel glands were a little dark. Probably a 2.5 yr old buck.


----------



## warrior21 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a lease that crosses the state line into Cherokee Co. We had some chasing last week but this week we have seen alot of deer but no chasing. 18 deer today including 3 bucks. Decent 8 pt was headed for a scrape and grunting! Should get better with the cold weather!


----------



## Roger T (Nov 25, 2009)

i dont think we have deer in chattooga county anymore.hunted today till 2:40 pm,& did not see a single deer.but i did see 21 longbeards & watched them reek havoc on oneanother for 15 min.
it was awesome, i know where i will be hunting come spring.happy thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Roger T (Nov 27, 2009)

has anybody been havin any luck?


----------



## cathooker (Nov 28, 2009)

My partner and I are seeing lots of small bucks. I saw some chasing this morning but it was a small six point harassing a doe and her twins. We're seeing a lot of deer movement, scrapes and rubs everwhere we look but the big boys have not come out of hiding yet. Gonna spend a lot of time in the woods the next two weeks.


----------



## Roger T (Nov 28, 2009)

i got another slickhead with my bow this mornin,had four more come but i couldnt get a shot,no bucks was with or behind them. i found a couple of fresh scrapes that i will be huntin here in a few minutes. good huntin to ya.


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 28, 2009)

I think the rut is over where I hunt in Subligna.


----------



## cliffdweller (Nov 29, 2009)

The rut is still around the corner, action starting to pick up.  Don't give up on em yet.  These cold temps may help a little bit.


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hope so man! ^

I'll be down at Berry which isn't far so hopfully I'll get a chance at a buck or 2.


----------



## cathooker (Nov 30, 2009)

brkbowma said:


> I think the rut is over where I hunt in Subligna.


I hunted the Subligna area for several years. The rut was usually the first two weeks of Dec. With this cold front moving in and the first full moon of Dec here the rutting activity should be heating up.


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree; first 2 weeks in December is your best bet.  Seems like it may even be getting a little later in the year as the seasons go by.


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 1, 2009)

cliffdweller said:


> I agree; first 2 weeks in December is your best bet.  Seems like it may even be getting a little later in the year as the seasons go by.



Yep, I have my best luck the first and second week of December(Walker County in the Cove). I have a trail cam pic of an atleast 3.5 year old buck from Thanksgiving morning and his hocks are white even though he was visiting a scrape. Five other 1.5 year old bucks and a 2.5 year old 8-pointer visited it as well. None of them with dark hocks. Saturday low is supposed to be close to the teens. If that doesn;t get them going I don;t know what will!

The two scrapes we are watching are staying clean and have hoof prints and scat in them but no urine yet. 

Oh Yeah! I wished I was in the woods this morning.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 1, 2009)

The reason I think it's getting toward the end is 3 weeks ago I had bucks running the you know what out of does. I shot a 9 pointer chasing 2 does on the 8th and he was in full rut, hocks were pretty stained up and stinkin. Now I did find a VERY fresh scrape yesterday afternoon after the rain. Probably going to be a few does comimg into their 2nd estrous this weekend, by my calculations.


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 1, 2009)

brkbowma said:


> The reason I think it's getting toward the end is 3 weeks ago I had bucks running the you know what out of does. I shot a 9 pointer chasing 2 does on the 8th and he was in full rut, hocks were pretty stained up and stinkin. Now I did find a VERY fresh scrape yesterday afternoon after the rain. Probably going to be a few does comimg into their 2nd estrous this weekend, by my calculations.



I agree with you that there was a rut in Nov.. I think the 1st RUT is a fizzle in our area unless you are at the exact right place at the right time. The December activity to me is far more intense just because there are not as many does in esterous. It all just depends on the cycle really.


----------



## lone cedar farm (Dec 1, 2009)

I plan on hunting tomorrow evening after the rain and temps start dropping.


----------



## cathooker (Dec 1, 2009)

lone cedar farm said:


> I plan on hunting tomorrow evening after the rain and temps start dropping.



Me too!!


----------



## cathooker (Dec 12, 2009)

I went and stayed all day yesterday. There was a lot of chasing going on. I watched a good buck run off a smaller buck then go back to chasing his girlfriend. No shot. Dang it. WIll be back in the morning.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Dec 12, 2009)

i killed this deer on 11/28/09 in menlo
4 does was being harresed by a 1.5 year old 4 point i hit the can and he showed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 11-28-09


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 12, 2009)

cathooker said:


> I went and stayed all day yesterday. There was a lot of chasing going on. I watched a good buck run off a smaller buck then go back to chasing his girlfriend. No shot. Dang it. WIll be back in the morning.



I am glad you saw some. I haven't seen any in Walker


----------



## bullardsls1 (Dec 12, 2009)

the place was tore up i new it was gonna happen sooner or later i am hunting my alabamma land in central alabamma now got some monsters on trail cam sorry ga just one deer on the tags this year its alabamma all the way to the end


----------



## badkarma (Dec 14, 2009)

The week of Thanksgiving and the first week of Dec was the rut on our property.  They were running everywhere.  I shot a 10 pt on 11-28-09, but I don't think they are moving nearly as much now.  His neck was not swollen, but he stunk to high heaven.


----------



## Joe r (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice buck 
is that a talery,s ridge deer?


----------



## mshipman (Dec 25, 2009)

I killed this one a couple weeks ago out from minlo on the Mt. He came in alone. I saw another buck earily that morn. He came in downwind an spooked.


----------

